# NVQ certified to Canada?



## desilva87 (Nov 26, 2014)

hi there,
I'm aware that my British NVQ carpentry qualification doesn't quite fly in Canada, so can anyone help me with details on how to get my qualifications certified. I'm assuming i have to send them off….but who to and where?
please help me as its the only part of my application i am struggling with!!
being self employed for the passed 6 years, I'm sending invoices and client reviews along to prove my skills and experience…will that do?
all comments very much welcome!
carl


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you have qualifications other than the NVQ?


----------



## desilva87 (Nov 26, 2014)

colchar said:


> Do you have qualifications other than the NVQ?


not really, its a level 2 in carpentry and joinery which i finished in 2006. I've been self employed since, so having to show books,invoices, pictures of work to prove experience.
what can i do to show i am qualified to carry out all carpentry and joinery work?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Not sure. I don't think NVQs are really accepted in Canada. In order to be a carpenter here one needs to do a full apprenticeship and I doubt an NVQ will qualify as being equivalent. It might qualify you as having done a certain amount of an apprenticeship but I am honestly not sure.


----------



## desilva87 (Nov 26, 2014)

well there must be a way of having them assessed or verified as how can they advertise for foreign workers if they won't accept foreign qualifications? they cant train every tradesman who enters the country, it'll cost way too much! 
so, anyone who knows what I'm after…please do comment!


----------

